# Can't find correct forum



## truckersgirl

Hi! I found this site via a google search for recipes for a portable stove. There is apparently a forum here for "cooking at 300 degrees" but I have not been able to find it. Can anyone please point me in the right direction? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Andy M.

Hi and welcome.  There is no forum here for "cooking at 300 degrees".  Never has been.  Ask your questions in one of the other forums by the type of food (beef, chicken, Stews, etc) or just in the "General Cooking" forum.


----------



## truckersgirl

Thank you. I guess Google failed me 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## roadfix

What kind of portable stove are we talking about?


----------



## truckersgirl

The Roadpro 12v 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## roadfix

'One-pot' recipes would be practical for mobile stoves like that.   I would do a search on one-pot recipes.


----------



## truckersgirl

Thank you!!


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Roll_Bones

truckersgirl said:


> Thank you. I guess Google failed me



It did not fail you. It directed you to the best cooking forum on the internet!


----------



## Kayelle

Truckersgirl, there used to be a trucker guy around here who cooked in his truck, but for the life of me I can't remember his name to try and find his posts for you. 
RB is right..stick around, you'll like it here.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> Truckersgirl, there used to be a trucker guy around here who cooked in his truck, but for the life of me I can't remember his name to try and find his posts for you.
> RB is right..stick around, you'll like it here.




Yes, Kay, and he had some very innovative recipes and techniques.  I'll have to see if I can find his posts too.


----------



## Cheryl J

Here's the one *truckersgirl* was asking about.  
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/cooking-at-300-a-85781.html


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> Here's the one *truckersgirl* was asking about.
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/cooking-at-300-a-85781.html




Yes!  You rock, Cheryl!


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks Dawg, I just did a search on "cooking on the road, truckers" and it was the first one that came up. 
Hopefully *truckersgirl* will come back and see it!


----------



## Kayelle

Great job Cheryl, I thought I remembered his name being "stinky" something, but then I thought....Nahhhhh.


----------



## Cheryl J

I can't believe I never saw that thread...he had some creative ideas for cooking on the road.  Sure beats cold sandwiches and the expense of diners and fast foods for every meal.


----------



## truckersgirl

You guys are all awesome!!! Thanks so much! 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Kayelle

truckersgirl said:


> You guys are all awesome!!! Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking



Good to see you girl! We were afraid you trucked on down the road.


----------



## truckersgirl

Nope! I'm here 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Kayelle

It's good to meet you girl! Tell us something about your life on the road? What have you cooked so far?


----------



## Farmer Jon

I use to drive long haul. I primarily farm now but still drive local. We own 3 tractor trailers and 2 Kenworth straight trucks.  Anyway...The older trucks you could wrap hotdogs or burgers well anything really (pre cooked) in foil and lay on the exhaust manifold. Ive done soup but you have to poke a hole in the can. Cant do that with newer trucks. They don't get hot enough anymore.

I didn't have that oven you are talking about but I did have a water heater thing for ramen noodles and soups.


----------



## truckersgirl

Kayelle said:


> It's good to meet you girl! Tell us something about your life on the road? What have you cooked so far?



I haven't hit the road yet myself..my trucker fella is just starting out long haul so we're getting into the swing of things..so far it's been pasta w/sausage, pulled beef, meatballs, quinoa w/chicken, rice casserole..he's got a microwave on board but i'm getting one of the portable stoves. He can plug it in when he stops to check the load and it heats the food up. I freeze meals throughout the week. He keeps them in his truck fridge and heats up whatever he feels like having. Being away from home for 5 days is tough but a hot home cooked meal makes it a bit easier I think


----------



## truckersgirl

Farmer Jon said:


> I use to drive long haul. I primarily farm now but still drive local. We own 3 tractor trailers and 2 Kenworth straight trucks.  Anyway...The older trucks you could wrap hotdogs or burgers well anything really (pre cooked) in foil and lay on the exhaust manifold. Ive done soup but you have to poke a hole in the can. Cant do that with newer trucks. They don't get hot enough anymore.
> 
> I didn't have that oven you are talking about but I did have a water heater thing for ramen noodles and soups.



Kenworth...my guy would say you have excellent taste. He's hauling flat bed long haul. Crazy life!


----------



## Farmer Jon

Look what I found on Facebook!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1536173509980910/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/truckersareboredandcooking/


----------

